# Traversia



## Forstride (Apr 25, 2013)

Figured I'd start a thread here to post progress on the game I've been working on since December.

Here's a video showing off the forest environment:



All art and programming is done by me, except for most of the animations, which are done by a friend of mine, siskavard (He's also the creator of the popular YouTube series, Gundarr). Music and sound is done by another friend of mine. You can find more of his work here: https://soundcloud.com/trurkowski/

Traversia is basically a laid back exploration/adventure platformer. Similar to FEZ, there aren't really any hazards. I want players to be able to enjoy the environments and get a sense of wonder by exploring them, rather than having to worry about enemies or dying or whatever.

You can also check out the devlog I have over at TIGSource for me detailed information about the game, or follow me on Twitter for more frequent updates.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 25, 2013)

That's downright sexy.


----------



## notrustinsasuke (May 12, 2014)

looks awesome


----------



## p1ngpong (May 20, 2014)

Wow this is great!


----------

